# Mitotoyo dial caliper part?



## Ken226 (Feb 2, 2021)

My favorite caliper, a Mitotoyo dial caliper is missing the little retainer that secures the measuring rod inside it's channel.

On some calipers, it's a screw that uses part of the head to secure the depth rod. Mine uses a small clip that attaches via two holes.   

Anyone know what that part is called, or where I can get one?


----------



## benmychree (Feb 2, 2021)

I had a couple of those calipers over the years, the part is made of black plastic.  I have a couple calipers that I stripped and modified for special measuring purposes, I just went and looked for them, and one has the retainer on it and one has a piece ff copper wire to act as the retainer.  PM me with your mailing address and I can drop the plastic part in the mail.


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 2, 2021)

PM sent.

Thank you!


----------



## Grinderman (Feb 2, 2021)

I got one at Grainger along with a new bezel a couple of months ago.


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 2, 2021)

Do you remember what it's called, or a part# by chance?


----------



## Grinderman (Feb 3, 2021)

Couldn't find the receipt, but it's called a stopper/slider



			Amazon.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 3, 2021)

I need one of them myself . Been using a wire tie on a pair of 12" for years .


----------



## benmychree (Feb 3, 2021)

I sent the part to you by USPS yesterday ----


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 3, 2021)

Great.  Thank you very much.

I love this forum!  You guys rock!!


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 5, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I sent the part to you by USPS yesterday ----



I got it today..   a perfect fit.

I put a drop of super glue in each hole before putting it in place.  It's not going anywhere this time.


----------

